# BlascCrafter 2 Abhängigkeit fehlt



## Arachnit (7. September 2013)

Hallo zusammen, leider melde ich mich heute wegen einem etwas merkwürdigen Fehler.

Und zwar habe ich das Gesamtpacket von Blasc3 und BlasCrafter2 herunter geladen und installiert.
Doch wenn ich in WoW in die Addonliste gehe, dann erscheint dort nicht der Crafter.

Es steht bei allen anderen BlascCrafter Addons, das die Abhängigkeit fehlt. 
Kann es sein, das hier das Hauptprogramm nicht mehr in diesem Komplettpaket derzeit (vllt wegen einem Fehler) zu finden ist?

Würde mich freuen wenn ZAM oder eine andere Person, die nicht gleich herablassend reagiert, hier antworten könnte.

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## kaepteniglo (7. September 2013)

Leider fehlt dir das Addon BLASCrafter 2 selber.

Das kannst du aber unter http://wowdata.buffed.de/tools/blascrafter runterladen.

BTW: Hast du das Addon selber auch im BLASC aktiviert?


----------



## Arachnit (7. September 2013)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Leider fehlt dir das Addon BLASCrafter 2 selber.
> 
> Das kannst du aber unter http://wowdata.buffe...ols/blascrafter runterladen.
> 
> BTW: Hast du das Addon selber auch im BLASC aktiviert?




Leider ist der Crafter selbst nicht in dem Archiv enthalten, deshalb ja mein Beitrag.

BLASCrafter2_Package.zip enthält keinen Crafter, der von WoW jedenfalls als solcher erkannt werden sollte. Nur den Profiler und einige Unterprogramme.


----------



## kaepteniglo (7. September 2013)

Hm.. da hast du leider recht.

Ich hoffe mal, dass nur etwas beim Erstellen des Paketes schief gegangen ist.


----------



## Arachnit (7. September 2013)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Hm.. da hast du leider recht.
> 
> Ich hoffe mal, dass nur etwas beim Erstellen des Paketes schief gegangen ist.



Japp, das ist das Problem ^^
Hoffe ZAM regelt dieses Problem bald, da ich vom ersten Crafter sehr begeistert war und ihn doch gern wieder in ähnlicher Form haben würde ^^
Suche nämlich eine bestimmte Rüstung und hoffe jemand meines Servers kann diese, da die Q für das Rezept rausgepatcht wurde (verzauberte Thoriumbrustplatte)


----------



## ZAM (9. September 2013)

Hi,

der Crafter ist schon da, enthält nur TOC-Informationen für Patch 5.2 statt Patch 5.3, d.h. ohne das Häkchen "veraltete Addons laden" was sich nur auf diese Nummern-Definition und sonst nichts bezieht, wird er nicht geladen. Ich werde ihn bis Mittwoch für Patch 5.4 erneuern.


----------



## Arachnit (9. September 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> der Crafter ist schon da, enthält nur TOC-Informationen für Patch 5.2 statt Patch 5.3, d.h. ohne das Häkchen "veraltete Addons laden" was sich nur auf diese Nummern-Definition und sonst nichts bezieht, wird er nicht geladen. Ich werde ihn bis Mittwoch für Patch 5.4 erneuern.



Super Zam, danke Dir für die positive Neuigkeit ^^
Endlich ist der Crafter wieder im Zip-Archiv enthalten


----------

